# Help w/Setup of Network Printer, Please



## tmacintosh (May 10, 2008)

New to Mac (11 days), and I would like to use my Netgear Wireless Router (WGR614v6) to access my HP Officejet 6210 All-in-One with my MacBook (13-inch, Early 2008).

There is an ethernet port on the back of the printer. Could I connect that to one of the empty router ports? If so, then which application would I use to setup the MacBook (Rendevouz/Bonjour)?

Or, will I need an actual "Print Server", with USB ports?

If a wireless network is not possible is there a Bluetooth option?

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the best thing is to read the manual of the printer and follow it's instructions on how to set up the printer for your Mac.


----------



## tmacintosh (May 10, 2008)

Of course I've done that and searched both HP and Netgear's site for information, that is why i placed the post.

I can get the printer to work with a straight usv cable, but I would like to print wirelessly from anywhere in the house using my laptop.

Thanks again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, being from what I can tell about this printer, it only has a USB port, so it is made to connect directly to a computer. So I would guess that if you want to use it as a network printer, you will need to use a print server, wither that is a computer that it is plugged into and always on, or one of those little boxes that you can buy like you talked about.


----------



## tmacintosh (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, that points me in the right direction.


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

As a last resort (cost about $100) I bought Brother 2170W that is wireless and works perfectly with ALL computers in the house (PC and Mac,


----------

